# WPG in 5.5 gallon



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what WPG I have, figuring that the rules break down on small tanks.....
I have a 5.5 gallon with an 18watt coralife. It has two 9watt bulbs in it. I'm growing hairgrass and a few others. The hairgrass is turning yellow and my other plants don't grow as fast as in my other tanks. This tank is at my office, so I'm thinking I'm not being aggressive enough with the ferts and carbon.
Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You still need more light than that. I would double that lighting. I have a 32 watt SUNPAQ pc bulb overtop my 5.5 gallon that is overdriven and it gets the job done quite well.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Guess the hairgrass will be coming home on Wednesday! I have some decent wattage at home : )
Should I only grow low light plants,or am I ok with medium also?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

you can grow almost anything in that tank with that light.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd have to agree with Turtlehead. I grow hairgrass easily in just over 2wpg. I would tend to think that its turning yellow due to nutrient defficiency, not lighting.

Edited due to spelling mistakes.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh ok. I have been slacking on fertilizing that tank. I'm only there every other day during the school year and then I forget to bring my iron and trace in... I'll get on the ball with the fertilizing then!
Thanks...


----------

